

Pipe Viewer - zengr
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/unix-utilities-pipe-viewer/

======
michaelmior
This is one of my personal favourite utilities that I find a use for quite
regularly and kind of wish was installed by default in mainstream Linux
distros.

